# Chief AJ HFX Discussion



## Chief AJ

The way to judge a slingshot is what can be done with it and what the slingshot has done. The HFX made in Dallas, TX shoots balls, rocks, marbles great and arrows. The HFX has taken Feral hogs, Fish over 200#, deer, turkey, pheasnats and much more. There you have it, what can be done and what has been done. Many Video clips of the HFX in action at http://www.newnsa.org If you can only shoot parger targets with just cential ball what good it the slingshot.???
Chief AJ stands ready to shoot with anyone to prove the HFX and the Chief is putting up $1000.00 and if you think you can out shoot a HFX bring your thousand bucks and lose it.


----------



## NaturalFork

Chief AJ said:


> The way to judge a slingshot is what can be done with it and what the slingshot has done. The HFX made in Dallas, TX shoots balls, rocks, marbles great and arrows. The HFX has taken Feral hogs, Fish over 200#, deer, turkey, pheasnats and much more. There you have it, what can be done and what has been done. Many Video clips of the HFX in action at http://www.newnsa.org If you can only shoot parger targets with just cential ball what good it the slingshot.???
> Chief AJ stands ready to shoot with anyone to prove the HFX and the Chief is putting up $1000.00 and if you think you can out shoot a HFX bring your thousand bucks and lose it.


You can take a deer with a slingshot!?


----------



## Chief AJ

RecurveMaster said:


> The way to judge a slingshot is what can be done with it and what the slingshot has done. The HFX made in Dallas, TX shoots balls, rocks, marbles great and arrows. The HFX has taken Feral hogs, Fish over 200#, deer, turkey, pheasnats and much more. There you have it, what can be done and what has been done. Many Video clips of the HFX in action at http://www.newnsa.org If you can only shoot parger targets with just cential ball what good it the slingshot.???
> Chief AJ stands ready to shoot with anyone to prove the HFX and the Chief is putting up $1000.00 and if you think you can out shoot a HFX bring your thousand bucks and lose it.


You can take a deer with a slingshot!?
[/quote]
Allready been done and larger Big Game and done on TV Camera. On You Tube now and Sportsmans Ch now soon on DirecTV ch 608 HUNT


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Why stop with a deer, why not a grizzly, Rhino or elephant? They have been taken with a bow! I don’t want a slingshot that will kill a deer. I don’t think that how big of game can be taken with a slingshot is a good measure of a good slingshot. What do you think? Is that what you want your slingshot to do? I guess if that what makes one feel good that is OK, but I don’t need to take large game to feel good about my slingshot or shooting. I don’t need someone to tell me that paper punching is not a good sport. I kind of like to punch paper and suspect a lot of other shooters do also. I have hunted small game with a slingshot, has so has many others, but I never considered it to be superior to my bow or a firearm for taking larger game. You can find The Saunders web site on the first page of this thread. – Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

I have no interest in hunting with a slingshot either. If an animal was becoming a nuisance and I had the oppertunity I would shoot it with a slingshot but thats about it. I like to target practice.

I just thought it was amazing a deer can be taken with a slingshot.


----------



## NaturalFork

Also I really do like the Cheif AJ slingshots. I might have to get one.


----------



## harpersgrace

Tex-Shooter said:


> Why stop with a deer, why not a grizzly, Rhino or elephant? They have been taken with a bow! I don't want a slingshot that will kill a deer. I don't think that how big of game can be taken with a slingshot is a good measure of a good slingshot. What do you think? Is that what you want your slingshot to do? I guess if that what makes one feel good that is OK, but I don't need to take large game to feel good about my slingshot or shooting. I don't need someone to tell me that paper punching is not a good sport. I kind of like to punch paper and suspect a lot of other shooters do also. I have hunted small game with a slingshot, has so has many others, but I never considered it to be superior to my bow or a firearm for taking larger game. You can find The Saunders web site on the first page of this thread. - Tex


*What he said!!!*


----------



## Chief AJ

Best Commercially Produced Slingshot?

A slingshot should be judged by what it can do and what it has done. The all aircraft aluminum Hunting & Fishing extreme (HFX) slingshot can do and has done more than any other Commercially Produced Slingshot. The prototype HFX was designed by Guinness World Record Slingshot Shooter, Chief AJ and refined by Slingshots USA and now commercially produced in Dallas, TX. To date hundreds of HFX's have been shipped around the World. With the HFX shooters have harvested Big Game, Feral Hogs, Deer, Turkey, and Pheasants all on TV camera and being shown on DirecTV Ch 608 HUNT each Tue at 11PM and Sat at 1:30PM. The HFX has a reel seat that fits very solid into the solid metal handle. On reel seat can be placed a Fishing reel of spin cast type, AMS retriever reel, flashlights, cameras, and other associates. Whit the HFX shooters are hunting and fishing 24/7 on camera. (It not on camera it never happen)

The HFX has a spring loaded Arrow rest that folds down to shoot balls, rocks or marbles and then folds up to shoot any kind of arrow like wood, aluminum, carbon and even the big heavy fiberglass Fishing arrows. Full length Fish arrows, 33".

To date as of 7/19/2010 the HFX has taken also with Big Game animals tons of rough fish like carp, gar, buffalo, bigheads, bowfin and even a 210# Gator Gar. Video clips of what the HFX has done and is doing are all over You Tube and many at http://www.newnsa.org 

*$1000 HFX Challenge*, that is right if you think you have a better commercial slingshot than the HFX bring your money and shoot against the HFX and lose you 1000 bucks. 

This is being done so that you can know about the HFX and start real slingshot shooting on real fish and game. Chief AJ, World Champion Slingshot Shooter and you can get a copy of the Guinness World Slingshot Record being shot on DVD from http://www.chiefaj.com


----------



## baumstamm

hi chief, can u please tell us what do u mean by outshoot? 
you have said in one video that the hfx is the worlds most powerfull slingshot please don´t vorget to proofen it! some serious test say something different, so please tell us who is right! ore what do u mean by the worlds most powerfull?
i realy like your slingshots, especialy the one flatband has made for u but the hfx with this kind of tube with the dowels like trumark, how can it be the worlds most powerfull slingshot?


----------



## Jaybird

Chief, For the $1000 who is going to shoot the slingshot and what are the targets?Can I shoot my homemade slingshot?


----------



## ZDP-189

I dunno, Chief, a 3' long catfish 2 and a half yards away is not the way I'd measure a slingshot for a beginner just getting into a sport. Having a fishing reel, arrow rest, camera and a flashlight attached to a slingshot are great features to have while fishing, but it's a pretty specialised beast. A grand is a lot of cash to put up to show sincerity, but I'd back Tex-Shooter or Jaybird to the tune of $100 out of that $1,000 to see them shoot their own slingshots against ChiefAJ and his HFX on paper targets at 10 yards, or soda cans at 20+.


----------



## Chief AJ

ZDP-189 said:


> I dunno, Chief, a 3' long catfish 2 and a half yards away is not the way I'd measure a slingshot for a beginner just getting into a sport. Having a fishing reel, arrow rest, camera and a flashlight attached to a slingshot are great features to have while fishing, but it's a pretty specialised beast. A grand is a lot of cash to put up to show sincerity, but I'd back Tex-Shooter or Jaybird to the tune of $100 out of that $1,000 to see them shoot their own slingshots against ChiefAJ and his HFX on paper targets at 10 yards, or soda cans at 20+.


How about this weekend: July 23. 24 & 25 on the Illinois River, Peoria, IL shooting Asian Jumping Crap in the air for my TV show, here's your chance and be in the Anything Wild TV show (217) 253-2959. How about flushing Pheasant this fall? Come Oct shooting deer? Oh about distance the HFX took a hog 165# at 24 yards on TV camera, 8#Buffalo fish at 30 yards. In the field you do not know ahead of time what distance. 

Just $100 in not worth coming out of the Tipi.

My Quick Point Slingshot with red tubes is for mere cans and paper targets. The QP red was chosen by the HISTORY CH to be the best to shoot targets with: July 25 History Ch 10pm EDT. 

The thread is about best commercial slingshot is why I am putting this up challenge, oh, on the Slingshot Record Book we need your custom home make slingshots and slingshot collections: http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm I really like customs slingshots and collection so send in story and photos: [email protected] they will get on a web site with over one millions hits. 

The HFX has been proven on Stingrays in Chesapeake Bay, Hogs in Hawaii, pheasants in the Midwest in front of TV camera, NOW what other commercial slingshot would you use when the shot must count and the camera crew is $600 per hr????


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hey ZDP, I appreciate the Confidence that you have in me and I will shoot with anybody, but not for glory, money, or just to try to prove a point. Everybody knows that I sell band sets, but if I never sold another set, that would be OK. I just love the sport and enjoy the many friends that I have in it. There are many great shooters out there. I have shot with some from all over the USA. *There are a lot of fine shooters out there that never surface for various reasons.* I know a hunter in east Texas that is as fine as a hunter with a slingshot as there is, but he does not want to be identified. As I have posted before, Texas Charlie Anderson has literally killed thousands of Jack rabbits over a life time and only a handful of people ever shot with him. Blue Skeen, Ivan Glen and many others where and some still are today fine hunters with a slingshot. A great Hunter and a retired Game Warden that I know took seven squirrels in one day. Another friend of mine that is now past away, and a buddy took over 10 rabbits in one day (I don't remember the number). Rufus Hussy was a great hunter and never shot anything but rocks as far as I know. I hope that I have never said anything that would cause anybody to think that I don't support all types of slingshot shooting and shooters. I have said it before on many occasions that there is no perfect slingshot, bands or style of shooting. I used to be a avid hunter, but I don't hunt much any more. I am not as good of a shot as I once was, but I still love to shoot. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189

I'd love to come, Chief, but it'd mean a round-the-world ticket plus transfers.

Feel free to drop by if you're in my neck of the woods. I'll get danny to come round and bring some of the Chinese shooters and we'll chuck some shrimp on the BBQ.

We can even play beer ping (like beer pong but shooting at a hanging quarter at 10 yards).


----------



## Chief AJ

ZDP-189 said:


> I'd love to come, Chief, but it'd mean a round-the-world ticket plus transfers.
> 
> Feel free to drop by if you're in my neck of the woods. I'll get danny to come round and bring some of the Chinese shooters and we'll chuck some shrimp on the BBQ.
> 
> We can even play beer ping (like beer pong but shooting at a hanging quarter at 10 yards).


Now that is the Spirit, you know that all might happen for slingshot shootting it really getting me all around. The Chief


----------



## baumstamm

Chief AJ said:


> I dunno, Chief, a 3' long catfish 2 and a half yards away is not the way I'd measure a slingshot for a beginner just getting into a sport. Having a fishing reel, arrow rest, camera and a flashlight attached to a slingshot are great features to have while fishing, but it's a pretty specialised beast. A grand is a lot of cash to put up to show sincerity, but I'd back Tex-Shooter or Jaybird to the tune of $100 out of that $1,000 to see them shoot their own slingshots against ChiefAJ and his HFX on paper targets at 10 yards, or soda cans at 20+.


How about this weekend: July 23. 24 & 25 on the Illinois River, Peoria, IL shooting Asian Jumping Crap in the air for my TV show, here's your chance and be in the Anything Wild TV show (217) 253-2959. How about flushing Pheasant this fall? Come Oct shooting deer? Oh about distance the HFX took a hog 165# at 24 yards on TV camera, 8#Buffalo fish at 30 yards. In the field you do not know ahead of time what distance. 

Just $100 in not worth coming out of the Tipi.

My Quick Point Slingshot with red tubes is for mere cans and paper targets. The QP red was chosen by the HISTORY CH to be the best to shoot targets with: July 25 History Ch 10pm EDT. 

The thread is about best commercial slingshot is why I am putting this up challenge, oh, on the Slingshot Record Book we need your custom home make slingshots and slingshot collections: http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm I really like customs slingshots and collection so send in story and photos: [email protected] they will get on a web site with over one millions hits. 

The HFX has been proven on Stingrays in Chesapeake Bay, Hogs in Hawaii, pheasants in the Midwest in front of TV camera, NOW what other commercial slingshot would you use when the shot must count and the camera crew is $600 per hr????

[/quote]

what should this chalenge proof? it only would proof that u are a excelent shooter. u don´t have the best slingshot with airowrest u have the only one which is comercial made! where are the comercial made opponents?
"The QP red was chosen by the HISTORY CH to be the best to shoot targets with: July 25 History Ch 10pm EDT. " it is a shame 4 all of us enthusiasts that no one of us has had eaven think abt. the hfx when talking abt the best commercialy produced slingshot







but it is a point which makes me think!
btw."A slingshot should be judged by what it can do and what it has done" my custom made "slingshot on viagra"
can also do things no other comercial ore custom made slingshot can do, and it is much more powerfull!so any chalanger left?


----------



## Jaybird

Chief, Ill.is too far away for this weekend.I don't know about shooting at flying crap.Where will we hunt them?At the local sewage plant?
All fun aside you know I make an arrow shooting slingshot that shoots pretty good.But as I said before ...Slingshots are for shooting pellets arrows are for shooting out of bows.
Any one of my bows will out shoot your arrow shooting slingshot .
We do not need to be shooting at live animals to prove a point.I love the competition of a challenge.
I am not going to buy an Ill. hunting or fishing license.We can shoot at 3D targets at unknown distances and clay birds can simulate the pheasants or flying fish.
I think we should do this at the East Coast Tournament with plenty of neutral witnesses.Bring your T.V crew.


----------



## Chief AJ

Jaybird said:


> Chief, Ill.is too far away for this weekend.I don't know about shooting at flying crap.Where will we hunt them?At the local sewage plant?
> All fun aside you know I make an arrow shooting slingshot that shoots pretty good.But as I said before ...Slingshots are for shooting pellets arrows are for shooting out of bows.
> Any one of my bows will out shoot your arrow shooting slingshot .
> We do not need to be shooting at live animals to prove a point.I love the competition of a challenge.
> I am not going to buy an Ill. hunting or fishing license.We can shoot at 3D targets at unknown distances and clay birds can simulate the pheasants or flying fish.
> I think we should do this at the East Coast Tournament with plenty of neutral witnesses.Bring your T.V crew.


clay birds can simulate the pheasants or flying fish. This might just work! AJ


----------



## Jaybird

Yes or No do we have a date for the challenge shoot?
With arrows and balls.At the East Coast Tournament April 29,30 and May 1st.


----------



## dragonmaster

Chief you call my boss get me out of work Ill be there dont think Ill out shout you but Ill be there.Im only a few hours away.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Sam said:


> Hehehehe this thread is hilariously fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go back to making slingshots now, but I do it with a smile!!!


Lol I had no idea it'd end up like this! And lol is your wife cracking the whip?








[/quote]

I know.... the gauntlet has been thrown down .... several times..... I think I heard the words... "I dare ya, just knock that off my shoulder!"








Too good!!! AND NO my wife did not crack the whip........................................she threaten to roll me in a wet sheet while sleeping and beat me with a piece of water hose.


----------



## Dayhiker

AND NO my wife did not crack the whip........................................she threaten to roll me in wet sheet while sleeping and beat me with a piece of water hose.
Haha! You guys really know how to have fun out there in Texas!!!


----------



## Chief AJ

Jaybird said:


> Yes or No do we have a date for the challenge shoot?
> With arrows and balls.At the East Coast Tournament April 29,30 and May 1st.


Chief AJ here is Tuscola, IL getting ready to shoot jumping carp on the Illinois River with weekend with the whole 12 person crew of the Anything Wild Outdoor TV show. I will talk to the crew about all coming with TV cameras to the East Coast Shoot. That would get 4 camera at the shoot and make a outstanding TV slingshot show.


----------



## Jaybird

Chief I am glad you are coming.I know you are trying to promote slingshots and you should be commended for it.Mass produced slingshots have a place in the slingshot world.People who don't have the time,inclination, or tools to make there own would not be able to shoot without them.They are no more accurate than the fine hand made cottage industry slingshots made around the world or a tree fork.Accuracy comes from the shooter not the slingshot "RUFUS" proved that.
I do not want bad blood in the slingshot community but I must say what I think about hunting big game with a slingshot.The average person can not shoot a slingshot powerful enough to kill big game humanely.I do not know a state where it is legal.On a pay to hunt ranch or preserve they don't care what you use.You pay for the animal.I think it is irresponsible to promote big game hunting with a slingshot.There will be many animals dying a slow lingering death.It will ultimately give slingshots and hunting a bad name.We do not need to give the antis another stone to throw at us.I am not a bleeding heart I just love the sport of hunting and slingshots.
Chief when you come to the E.C.S.T.since you mentioned in one of your posts you were going to outshoot the bow shooters on the river and some of your "pro-staff" think the slingshot is better than the bow I will handicap myself and shoot a recurve bow in the arrow events and my homemade slingshot against you and your HFS in the pellet shooting events.If this is not satisfactory for you please state your reasons why.Rules will be made in advance and must be agreeable to both parties.
Please excuse this long post
Sincerly
Jay


----------



## Chief AJ

Jaybird said:


> Chief I am glad you are coming.I know you are trying to promote slingshots and you should be commended for it.Mass produced slingshots have a place in the slingshot world.People who don't have the time,inclination, or tools to make there own would not be able to shoot without them.They are no more accurate than the fine hand made cottage industry slingshots made around the world or a tree fork.Accuracy comes from the shooter not the slingshot "RUFUS" proved that.
> I do not want bad blood in the slingshot community but I must say what I think about hunting big game with a slingshot.The average person can not shoot a slingshot powerful enough to kill big game humanely.I do not know a state where it is legal.On a pay to hunt ranch or preserve they don't care what you use.You pay for the animal.I think it is irresponsible to promote big game hunting with a slingshot.There will be many animals dying a slow lingering death.It will ultimately give slingshots and hunting a bad name.We do not need to give the antis another stone to throw at us.I am not a bleeding heart I just love the sport of hunting and slingshots.
> Chief when you come to the E.C.S.T.since you mentioned in one of your posts you were going to outshoot the bow shooters on the river and some of your "pro-staff" think the slingshot is better than the bow I will handicap myself and shoot a recurve bow in the arrow events and my homemade slingshot against you and your HFS in the pellet shooting events.If this is not satisfactory for you please state your reasons why.Rules will be made in advance and must be agreeable to both parties.
> Please excuse this long post
> Sincerly
> Jay


Jay do I ever have good news for you: Arizona has a slingshot hunting season and Missouri has had a slingshot hunting season for years. There are 22 counties in Texas where Axis Deer can be hunted with a slingshot and that is a lot of area. There has been a World Record Book for Fish & Game taken with a slingshot for over a year now. http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm . 

Now as far as to what might or maybe happen with slingshot hunting let me tell you even Adam was not punished for what he might do or what maybe would happen. Slingshot hunting & fishing is getting good press as attached. Fishing and Hunting with our beloved slingshots is year around sport now from coast to coast and to Hawaii on land, sea and air meaning animals, fish and birds. (Now were did Chief AJ gets this by land, sea and air stuff?)

Telling a Native American 72 year old Indian Boy that _"__I think it is irresponsible to promote big game hunting with a slingshot." _Just makes this born hunter promote harder. With my HFX I will bring Slingshot Hunting & Fishing into a main stream sport along with bow hunting & fishing and this is not far off using outdoor TV shows, You Tube and web sites. In my long years a lot of people have told me what I can't do and I got it done.


----------



## NaturalFork

Cheif A.J. You are jacked! I only target shoot but don't let anyone bum you out on hunting with a slingshot. Keep it up. I have much support for you. And once I get a little cash I need to grab one of your slingshots with the arrow rest.


----------



## NaturalFork

It would be an honor to shoot with you AJ. However I will not bet $1000 ... because I would lose.


----------



## Chief AJ

RecurveMaster said:


> It would be an honor to shoot with you AJ. However I will not bet $1000 ... because I would lose.


Ok RecurveMaster, please tell me if there are another commerical slingshot that shoot balls and arrow with the same unit? I did the R&D on the HFX just becasue I could not get such a slingshot. I am having the time of my like walking river bands, wading in ponds and walking the hills with my slingshot. I think we will get to shoot together just for the fellowship. A Man! The Chief


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hey Dayhiker, I think the Pallan65 is in California, not Texas! I don’t think that he would be carrying on with a hose anyway, because I believe that he is a Pastor (a Elder, or it can mean Minster in some church groups). -- Tex


----------



## Chief AJ

Tex-Shooter said:


> To give the HFX its do, it does have a Grip that stabilizes it to shoot the heavier band sets with out flexing so much. My after market high density foam grip does the same thing pretty well for the S9 and. I do agree however with Baumstamm, I am not a fan of the BAT and I don't care much for any tube type slingshot personally. In fact when I sell the few S9's that I have on hand, I will not sell the S9 any more. -- Tex


More Good News for Jay who posted "*I do not know a state where it is legal* (hunting with slingshot)" Along with Arizona and Missouri Colorado has a slingshot hunting season. Many States have a "Primitive Weapons" season which includes our beloved slingshots. Check with your State. In Florida & Texas the slingshot can be used for any non-native game. That gives us Slingshot hunters an endless supply of Feral Hogs to harvest. This also includes free running Axis Deer. There are Feral Hogs in the Slingshot record book already. Talk about humanely taken the one Chris Stanley shot on camera was super quick harvest and now has been shown on the SPORTSMAN'S CH to 22 Million viewers. Chris's video of the Feral Hog harvest has sold many many HFX's. 

For over 40 years California has allow bird hunting with slingshot. There are so many fish to hunt by walking the banks of rivers and ditches with a slingshot that the States want shot, I am saving BASS one carp at a time with my HFX. In all States there is some fish or game that can be hunted with a slingshot. Slingshot hunting & fishing is an exciting sport. The Chief, born Indian, born to hunt: http://www.chiefaj.com


----------



## SnodyKnives

Tex-Shooter said:


> Why stop with a deer, why not a grizzly, Rhino or elephant? They have been taken with a bow! - Tex


Great Post by a Legend in the Slingshot World.

I want to see the Grizzly Hunt especially if the chief will put it on video

You could stab a Grizzly with these horns if things get out of control..









Much Respect..


----------



## Tex-Shooter

In Texas State you can only take non protected game and only with a valid hunting license! The slingshot is not an authorized weapon for any protected game. I have been trying to get that changed. -- Tex


----------



## Chief AJ

SnodyKnives said:


> Why stop with a deer, why not a grizzly, Rhino or elephant? They have been taken with a bow! - Tex


Great Post by a Legend in the Slingshot World.

I want to see the Grizzly Hunt especially if the chief will put it on video

You could stab a Grizzly with these horns if things get out of control..









Much Respect..
[/quote]

Now that you brougoht it up, my 13 year old Grandson, JV that stuck the Hawaiian Pig is going on a Slingshot Black Bear hunt in Alaska. JV is very good with the HFX having take Big Game and lots of big fish in TX this summer. I am sure He will do a through and through. The Chief


----------



## Jaybird

Chief
Tell me one state where it is legal to hunt big game with a slingshot on public land.Tex-shooter said it is not legal in texas.I said before on a pay to hunt preserve you can shoot what you want.You pay for the animal.If you want to shoot it in a pen you can.Is that hunting ?I'm not going back and forth on this subject any more.Chief I will see you at the E.C.S.T.and we can debate this more with other slingshot shooters.
Sincerly
Jay

P,S.Chief what page is your slingshot record on.I can't find it in the Guiness 2010 record book.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey Dayhiker, I think the Pallan65 is in California, not Texas! I don't think that he would be carrying on with a hose anyway, because I believe that he is a Pastor (a Elder, or it can mean Minster in some church groups). -- Tex


That's true Tex... I am a active Credentialed Pastor with the Assemblies of God and have served as the Lead Pastor (Senior Pastor) for a local church in Southern California for the last 11 years. I have been involved in some kind pastoral ministry for well over 20 years. 
Contrary to many preconceived notions the largest percent of churches in America have 7-99 attenders/members and so many churches need ministers who have a separate income. I follow in a long line of bi-vocational Pastor's. My little business allows me to take care of my family and follow my calling as well. Thank the Lord for slingshot shooters!!!!!


----------



## Chief AJ

Jaybird said:


> Chief
> Tell me one state where it is legal to hunt big game with a slingshot on public land.Tex-shooter said it is not legal in texas.I said before on a pay to hunt preserve you can shoot what you want.You pay for the animal.If you want to shoot it in a pen you can.Is that hunting ?I'm not going back and forth on this subject any more.Chief I will see you at the E.C.S.T.and we can debate this more with other slingshot shooters.
> Sincerly
> Jay
> 
> P,S.Chief what page is your slingshot record on.I can't find it in the Guiness 2010 record book.


Texas stocked 22 counties with non-native Axis Deer that now freerome and all non-native animals can be taken with slingshot, that is NOT pay to hunt. I got this from Texas Fish & Game, Contact: *Chris Lena <[email protected]*

Hawaii has Feral Goats, Feral Sheep and Feral Hogs that right now are being shot with slingshots. This hunting in Hawaii is rugged on Volcanic Mountains almost straight up and down not in a pen. I do count Feral Hogs as Big Game and Feral Hogs in MO, IN, IL, TX, FL, LA and more can be taken with spear, blowgun, knife or slingshot on Public Land. These are not hogs on a pay to hunt. Who said anything about pay to hunt anyway!

Also now in Texas farmers have turned loose Emeus when there was no market for Emeus and the Emeus can be shot with 30-06, Bow or slingshot. Emeus that have gone wild can be 6'6" and reach 100 # and do attack humans. That is a Big Game Bird! That 210# Gator Gar taken with a HFX slingshot out of the Trinity River in Texas is counted as Big Game. (Soon available on DVD). Stingrays that were shot with the HFX in Chesapeake Bay, Maryland are counted as Big Game soon will be seen on DirecTV Ch 608 HUNT.(12.5 Million Viewers) Anything Wild outdoor TV entertainment will soon be doing a Shark shooting show with the HFX. Sharks are big game and I am attaching a photo the slingshot shark rig. Then there are Gators which are Big Game and can be taken now in at least 3 States with slingshots. Paddlefish are Big Game and can be shot with slingshots in KY. 

In Alaska you can take Black Bear with a spear, or slingshot, knife or primitive weapon.

For more just use the Search Engine on your commuter. So much Big Game for slingshots to shoot I need to make it another 28 years. Photos of slingsshot Shark rig &Feral Big Game Targets


----------



## Performance Catapults

When I promote the sport/hobby of slingshots, I generally speak about the how the slingshot itself is safe to handle, as well as the ammo used. Normally, when you mention a slingshot to someone, the image that pops into their mind, is that of a conventional design. Personally, I would not refer to the HFX as a slingshot, I would call it an HFX. I would not allow it to be used at a slingshot tournament where there are conventional slingshots are being used. No offence. It's one thing to be hit by a steel ball ricochet.









What you are doing with the HFX is great, and I agree it's well marketed, but it's not something that I can personally justify promoting as a slingshot. I take my slingshot with a pocket full of steel ammo, and have a blast shooting at different distances into my catchbox. The ammo doesn't get bent or broken, and if one flies into the weeds...no biggie.

This is not to say that I would never go on an HFX Expedition to shoot some big fish. I think it would be cool. I could show off some pictures, and when someone asks what I shot them with, I would say...an HFX.









Next weekend I will be at the Jakes Day event that's hosted by the National Wild Turkey Federation. Jakes stands for Juniors Achieving Knowledge, Ethics and Sportsmanship. There will be around 250 youngsters shooting BB guns, bows, fishing, boomerangs, and slingshots. I will be the slingshot station, and the kids will be using Saunders Hawk Slingshots, with Tex's Target Bandsets.


----------



## Dayhiker

pallan65 said:


> Hey Dayhiker, I think the Pallan65 is in California, not Texas! I don't think that he would be carrying on with a hose anyway, because I believe that he is a Pastor (a Elder, or it can mean Minster in some church groups). -- Tex


That's true Tex... I am a active Credentialed Pastor with the Assemblies of God and have served as the Lead Pastor (Senior Pastor) for a local church in Southern California for the last 11 years. I have been involved in some kind pastoral ministry for well over 20 years. 
Contrary to many preconceived notions the largest percent of churches in America have 7-99 attenders/members and so many churches need ministers who have a separate income. I follow in a long line of bi-vocational Pastor's. My little business allows me to take care of my family and follow my calling as well. Thank the Lord for slingshot shooters!!!!!









[/quote]

Hey, I'm sorry, Perry. Of course I know you are a minister. I don't know what gets into me sometimes. Probably because I don't go to church myself, I forget my manners once in a while. No more jokes like that from me.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Hey DH you're my friend. I wasn't offended at all. As you have no doubt noticed by now, I'm a pretty good joker, and I do my best to be a real guy and not some plastic slick tv evangelist type.


----------



## Chief AJ

Jim Harris said:


> When I promote the sport/hobby of slingshots, I generally speak about the how the slingshot itself is safe to handle, as well as the ammo used. Normally, when you mention a slingshot to someone, the image that pops into their mind, is that of a conventional design. Personally, I would not refer to the HFX as a slingshot, I would call it an HFX. I would not allow it to be used at a slingshot tournament where there are conventional slingshots are being used. No offence. It's one thing to be hit by a steel ball ricochet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are doing with the HFX is great, and I agree it's well marketed, but it's not something that I can personally justify promoting as a slingshot. I take my slingshot with a pocket full of steel ammo, and have a blast shooting at different distances into my catchbox. The ammo doesn't get bent or broken, and if one flies into the weeds...no biggie.
> 
> This is not to say that I would never go on an HFX Expedition to shoot some big fish. I think it would be cool. I could show off some pictures, and when someone asks what I shot them with, I would say...an HFX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next weekend I will be at the Jakes Day event that's hosted by the National Wild Turkey Federation. Jakes stands for Juniors Achieving Knowledge, Ethics and Sportsmanship. There will be around 250 youngsters shooting BB guns, bows, fishing, boomerangs, and slingshots. I will be the slingshot station, and the kids will be using Saunders Hawk Slingshots, with Tex's Target Bandsets.


Jim, sure gald that you are teaching slingshots to young people. I do spend more time teaching youth that hunting & fishing with slingshots. This year I put on youth shoots for over 800 boy and girls and have a Boy Scout Jamboree in Aug of 3,000 cub and boy scout. . I show then how to hit still targets, rolling targets and flying targets using paintballs as ammo. The young people get instant visual gravitation when they make a hit with the 50 cal paint balls in different colors. I do not teach any limitations for slingshots but tell young people slingshot Hunting & Fishing stories. 

For the little girls I use the WS-1 (wrist brace), For youth 10 + I use the Chief AJ Quick Point red tubes. 

Jim, I do like to shoot at targets and cans. I promise that this Sunday night on National TV, The History Ch, Top Shot Show at 10 E & 9C not to draw blood, but just teach target shooting with the QP. 

Now, just as Jim is working with a Youth Event in his area. There are Youth events going on all over the USA all of you shooters to there and teach slingshots. If the event is indoors use 50 cal paintballs as ammo, available from: www.slingshotsusa.com 

The Chief www.chiefaj.com


----------



## Chief AJ

pallan65 said:


> Hehehehe this thread is hilariously fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go back to making slingshots now, but I do it with a smile!!!


Lol I had no idea it'd end up like this! And lol is your wife cracking the whip?








[/quote]

I know.... the gauntlet has been thrown down .... several times..... I think I heard the words... "I dare ya, just knock that off my shoulder!"








Too good!!! AND NO my wife did not crack the whip........................................she threaten to roll me in a wet sheet while sleeping and beat me with a piece of water hose.















[/quote]

Here's the Big Hunting & Fishing Wooden Slingshot that Jay built for Chief AJ. Real wood that shoots "over the top". Super wide powerful FLAT bands with two special wooden beads or wooden balls on a wire that hold a hunting arrow or fishing arrow in place and then rotate while arrow is going out of slingshot. 

By drilling a 5/16" hole near the bottom of the wood handle the Chief was able to mount an Bowfishing reel. This prototype is sure Chief size and has been used to shoot fish and big game. Thanks Jay, this is a Man's slingshot.


----------



## Jaybird

Jim
Last month I demontrated slingshots at a clubs youth day.I hung a raw egg on a string for the kids to shoot at.They realy liked that target.Not too many hit the egg but they had fun.I gave them a ticket and had a drawing and gave away 10 slingshots.In sept.I go to another club.The kids seem to enjoy the slingshots,butI wonder how there interest is after the bands break.I give them one of Flatbands cards and some marbles with the slingshot.I will have to check with him to see how many ordered bands.


----------



## Chuff

Well done mate! 
The more young un's brought on board the better


----------



## Saxon

Jaybird said:


> Chief, For the $1000 who is going to shoot the slingshot and what are the targets?Can I shoot my homemade slingshot?


Chief,,I think your about to lose $1000.00. Hey jay, if your driving wherewever this is happening Ill ride with you.


----------



## Jaybird

OK Sax I'll let you know when and were.


----------



## Chief AJ

Saxon said:


> Chief, For the $1000 who is going to shoot the slingshot and what are the targets?Can I shoot my homemade slingshot?


Chief,,I think your about to lose $1000.00. Hey jay, if your driving wherewever this is happening Ill ride with you.
[/quote]

*$1000.00 SHOOT**Posted 20 July 2010 - 06:04 AM $1,000.00 Shootout!* *On SLINGSHOT FORUM. COM *_*"How about this weekend: July 23. 24 & 25 on the Illinois River, Peoria, IL shooting Asian Jumping Crap in the air for my TV show, here's your chance and be in the Anything Wild TV show (217) 253-2959*."

_

*OUTCOME OUTCOME OUTCOME
7/25/2010 Now here's what happen. 75 phone calls came in about shooting Jumping carp. *

*People were told to meet the Chief just south of Peoria, IL at Bartonville, IL boat ramp on the West side of the Illinois River about 3PM in the afternoon on Sat July 24.*

*24 People showed up. Some thought it would be shooting floating targets in the River. No real flying fish!*

*They brought all kinds of slingshots but none could hold a fishing reel to get fish landed.*

*9 Shooters brought Bow Fishing equipment and had shot the jumping carp and wanted to see Chief AJ shoot with slingshot. Three TV camera men were on hand and two river boats.*

*So there on the Illinois River people demanded to see slingshot aerial fish shot and landed. So, with the 9 bow shooters and TV camera men the Chief went out on the river (in boats) with his slingshot the HFX. *

*Here's a photo of the Asian jumping carp: *









*Here's 9 sec of real time jumping carp, click here to get the real feel of the afternoon slingshot shoot.*

http://s718.photobuc...31.mp4&newest=1

*The Asian Silver Carp sure did corporate and did jump and jump. Chief AJ shot and shot until He did it with his slingshot:*







L to R Chief AJ, HFX, Julie Terrell, landed Silver jumper. Julie and her Husband shot several with Bowteck Diamond bows.

*In front of 3 TV cameras, Anything Wild outdoor TV show producer Zach Cook and Co-Host Jimmy Durako along with 14 onlookers Chief AJ shot & shot & shot. Turned into one enjoyable time on the river. At this time the afternoon on the river with slingshot and bows in being made into a 30 min TV show to be shown on DirecTV Ch 608 HUNT coming soon. http://www.chiefaj.com *


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Chief AJ said:


> Chief, For the $1000 who is going to shoot the slingshot and what are the targets?Can I shoot my homemade slingshot?


Chief,,I think your about to lose $1000.00. Hey jay, if your driving wherewever this is happening Ill ride with you.
[/quote]

*$1000.00 SHOOT**Posted 20 July 2010 - 06:04 AM $1,000.00 Shootout!* *On SLINGSHOT FORUM. COM *_*"How about this weekend: July 23. 24 & 25 on the Illinois River, Peoria, IL shooting Asian Jumping Crap in the air for my TV show, here's your chance and be in the Anything Wild TV show (217) 253-2959*."

_

*OUTCOME OUTCOME OUTCOME
7/25/2010 Now here's what happen. 75 phone calls came in about shooting Jumping carp. *

*People were told to meet the Chief just south of Peoria, IL at Bartonville, IL boat ramp on the West side of the Illinois River about 3PM in the afternoon on Sat July 24.*

*24 People showed up. Some thought it would be shooting floating targets in the River. No real flying fish!*

*They brought all kinds of slingshots but none could hold a fishing reel to get fish landed.*

*9 Shooters brought Bow Fishing equipment and had shot the jumping carp and wanted to see Chief AJ shoot with slingshot. Three TV camera men were on hand and two river boats.*

*So there on the Illinois River people demanded to see slingshot aerial fish shot and landed. So, with the 9 bow shooters and TV camera men the Chief went out on the river (in boats) with his slingshot the HFX. *

*Here's a photo of the Asian jumping carp: *









*Here's 9 sec of real time jumping carp, click here to get the real feel of the afternoon slingshot shoot.*

http://s718.photobuc...31.mp4&newest=1

*The Asian Silver Carp sure did corporate and did jump and jump. Chief AJ shot and shot until He did it with his slingshot:*







L to R Chief AJ, HFX, Julie Terrell, landed Silver jumper. Julie and her Husband shot several with Bowteck Diamond bows.

*In front of 3 TV cameras, Anything Wild outdoor TV show producer Zach Cook and Co-Host Jimmy Durako along with 14 onlookers Chief AJ shot & shot & shot. Turned into one enjoyable time on the river. At this time the afternoon on the river with slingshot and bows in being made into a 30 min TV show to be shown on DirecTV Ch 608 HUNT coming soon. http://www.chiefaj.com *
[/quote]

Sweet!!
Who won the $1000?
Where can I see the actual footage of shooting a fish on the internet? It must be real hard to shoot if they fly like that .


----------



## Jaybird

Brooklyn00003
The $1000 shoot was not this past weekend.What I get from the Chief it will be at the East Coast Slingshot Tournament April 29,30 and May 1st 2011.


----------



## Chief AJ

brooklyn00003 said:


> Chief, For the $1000 who is going to shoot the slingshot and what are the targets?Can I shoot my homemade slingshot?


Chief,,I think your about to lose $1000.00. Hey jay, if your driving wherewever this is happening Ill ride with you.
[/quote]

*$1000.00 SHOOT**Posted 20 July 2010 - 06:04 AM $1,000.00 Shootout!* *On SLINGSHOT FORUM. COM *_*"How about this weekend: July 23. 24 & 25 on the Illinois River, Peoria, IL shooting Asian Jumping Crap in the air for my TV show, here's your chance and be in the Anything Wild TV show (217) 253-2959*."

_

*OUTCOME OUTCOME OUTCOME
7/25/2010 Now here's what happen. 75 phone calls came in about shooting Jumping carp. *

*People were told to meet the Chief just south of Peoria, IL at Bartonville, IL boat ramp on the West side of the Illinois River about 3PM in the afternoon on Sat July 24.*

*24 People showed up. Some thought it would be shooting floating targets in the River. No real flying fish!*

*They brought all kinds of slingshots but none could hold a fishing reel to get fish landed.*

*9 Shooters brought Bow Fishing equipment and had shot the jumping carp and wanted to see Chief AJ shoot with slingshot. Three TV camera men were on hand and two river boats.*

*So there on the Illinois River people demanded to see slingshot aerial fish shot and landed. So, with the 9 bow shooters and TV camera men the Chief went out on the river (in boats) with his slingshot the HFX. *

*Here's a photo of the Asian jumping carp: *









*Here's 9 sec of real time jumping carp, click here to get the real feel of the afternoon slingshot shoot.*

http://s718.photobuc...31.mp4&newest=1

*The Asian Silver Carp sure did corporate and did jump and jump. Chief AJ shot and shot until He did it with his slingshot:*







L to R Chief AJ, HFX, Julie Terrell, landed Silver jumper. Julie and her Husband shot several with Bowteck Diamond bows.

*In front of 3 TV cameras, Anything Wild outdoor TV show producer Zach Cook and Co-Host Jimmy Durako along with 14 onlookers Chief AJ shot & shot & shot. Turned into one enjoyable time on the river. At this time the afternoon on the river with slingshot and bows in being made into a 30 min TV show to be shown on DirecTV Ch 608 HUNT coming soon. http://www.chiefaj.com *
[/quote]

Sweet!!
Who won the $1000?
Where can I see the actual footage of shooting a fish on the internet? It must be real hard to shoot if they fly like that .
[/quote]

Zach Cook, Producer of Anything Wild TV now has the tapes form 3 TV cameras and is developing the Illinois River episode now. After the Illinois River episode shows on Direct TV ch 608 HUNT it will go online 24/7 at: http://www.myoutdoor...g/anything-wild (You will see my Producer Zach in most of the shows and Jimmy Durako my Co-Host)

The back episodes of Anything Wild are at this URL now including "North Dakota Buffalo" where I (with full Mohawk) take a Boone & Crockett Antelope (300 Wby) and Hugh Buffalo. Yes we ate the Antelope in two days at camp and ate Buffalo for over a year. 

We had like a Slingshot Show on the bank of the Illinois River but people did not realize that it takes a reel with line tied to the fishing arrow mounted on the slingshot to land the fish and get the arrow back. So no one put up a matching $1000.00 we just had a good-slingshot-time. I hope you understand all parties put up the doe to do the challenge. No one brought a Falcon Slingbow that will do this also. The Bow shooters took several shots to hit, stick and land a Asian Jumping Carp and it took me several shots to get going and then I had it down. Time goes by so fast when shooting intently. Top Shot show on the History only had just a clip of slingshot shooting July 25 and the main slingshot shooting is to be Aug 1 now. Thanks for asking. Three new Slingshot records came in today: http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Allright I see
_ I cant wait to see the shooting It doesnt even look easy ._


----------



## Jaybird

Chief
I was under the impression that we tentively agreed the $1000.00 shoot was going to be held at the E.C.S.T.


----------



## baumstamm

hi jaybird, i bett he will do a serious shootout the same way as he will prove us the hfs is the strongest slingshot in the world like he said in his videos!
ore like u´ve said.:
"P,S.Chief what page is your slingshot record on.I can't find it in the Guiness 2010 record book."


----------



## Chief AJ

baumstamm said:


> hi jaybird, i bett he will do a serious shootout the same way as he will prove us the hfs is the strongest slingshot in the world like he said in his videos!
> ore like u´ve said.:
> "P,S.Chief what page is your slingshot record on.I can't find it in the Guiness 2010 record book."


*The "CHALNGELE" is as old as the hills. It is also called "Put up or Shut up" (not just limited to ECT, NO LIMINTS ON AN OLD INDIAN )*

*The thread started as: **Best Commercially Produced Slingshot?*

*It is e-z to sit in a computer chair and say: SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSaunders*

*It is another matter to put up $1,000 and shot the Saunders against the Chief AJ, HFX slingshot.*

*Early in the thread no one mentioned the HFX that shoots booth balls and arrows. The HFX has been proved over and over in the field making real shots on fish and game and is 100% made in USA. Hunting & Fishing is what the HF stands for.*

*So this is how the "Put up or Shut up" came into play. *

*A computer chair jockey says: Dankung Cougar, well put up $1.000.00 or shut up!*

*Some jockey's made list like this:*

*Saunders all the way.*

*Saunders Falcon 2
Saunders Hawk
A+ PS1
Dankung Cougar
Trumark FS1
Trumark FSXFO
Marksman 3060 Laserhawk
Markaman 3040 Pack along *

*The HFX was not in the list. *

*Bring your Best Commercially Produced Slingshot, put up your thousands dollars and shoot or shut up!*

*Back in '94 over 20 gun makers were coping my Chief AJ customs Ruger 10/22 bull barrel rifles and I did the $1,000 CHALNGELE during the "Shot Show" in Dallas. All the money put up by me and 4 (4 out of 20) others was stapled to the backstop by the Range Officer. After 10 shots in 30 seconds the Range Office handed me all the money for my 10/22 shot the smallest group at 50 yards. I do respect the 4 who "put up" and no one remembers those who would not put their money where their mouth is. *

*It would be a dream comes true if all of the above brought $1,000 and shot against my HFX, for I would be shooting for 9 to 1 on my thousand. *

*Now, pilgrims do you understand? *

* + Suggestion: You shooters contact these commercial companies and see is they will back you with $ to shoot against the HFX. *

*HEY, we can find out what the big commercial companies think about their product. I am in the field doing not just thinking in a char. I know the best - the HFX made in the USA Native American HFX. Chief AJ http://www.chiefaj.com*


----------



## baumstamm

hey chief, we are at the internet now, so how abt that:
PROVE ORE SHUT UP 
it is much easyer to do! shoot your hfx over a chrony and its done so easy to prove your words from the world strongest slingshot also same thing with guinnes book page if someone is asking!
your hfx is the same thing like the cheap trumark stuff same weak heavy pull bands but with airow rest, i´ve olso seen in a video the hfx is a eaven cheaper daisyclone with airowrest and railthing. so why should i come to usa to prove what everyone who is familiar with slingshots can see. i´m pretty shure u can realy impress some 12 year old boys with your big game stuff, but serious hunter ore slingshooters? of corse in the history channel.
but i hope the$1000.00 shoot was going to be held at the E.C.S.T. there are much better shooters then me. there u will find serious opponents and people proven 1000 times that they know from what they speak. just my 2 cent


----------



## Chief AJ

baumstamm said:


> hey chief, we are at the internet now, so how abt that:
> PROVE ORE SHUT UP
> it is much easyer to do! shoot your hfx over a chrony and its done so easy to prove your words from the world strongest slingshot also same thing with guinnes book page if someone is asking!
> your hfx is the same thing like the cheap trumark stuff same weak heavy pull bands but with airow rest, i´ve olso seen in a video the hfx is a eaven cheaper daisyclone with airowrest and railthing. so why should i come to usa to prove what everyone who is familiar with slingshots can see. i´m pretty shure u can realy impress some 12 year old boys with your big game stuff, but serious hunter ore slingshooters? of corse in the history channel.
> but i hope the$1000.00 shoot was going to be held at the E.C.S.T. there are much better shooters then me. there u will find serious opponents and people proven 1000 times that they know from what they speak. just my 2 cent


Now about 12 year old Boys, you brought this up. On July 29, 2009 one year ago today I put up $690.00 for a Left Handed 12 year old Boy to take one shot with an HFX slingshot.

$600.00 for a required hunting guide in Hawaii

$90.00 for Hawaii Big Game hunting license.

Our 12 year old boy had one opportunity at 24 yards and He made the shot. This was done on camera and can be seen at http://www.chiefaj.com just scroll down to the palm tree. Would you put up $690.00 for a 12 year old boy to take one shot with any other slingshot than the HFX????


----------



## baumstamm

certenly not chief! but i would pay 100 bucks to take only one shot to some 18 year old gils.. so 4 me as a vegetarian i would find many other things more intresting doing with 690$ in hawaii then shooting at a little piggy. i´ve no problem with hunting, when done from man who know how to do. but i don´t think any 12 jear old kid with a hfx is a nativ born hunter, i´ve more the fear that a 12 jear old kid who think he is now able 4 big game will bring much pain to the pray and may be to him self, much more then needed. and why? only to make a few bucks!
i´ve seen the video, with a boar ore a gun, the little piggy had have less pain and couldnt run a way to end up in pain. in germany we think no animal schould suffer more then needed we call it here " waidgerechtigkeit" i don´t know if it can translated.


----------



## Dayhiker

Chief AJ, my question to you is this: What if you had outfitted a cheap trumark with an arrow rest and strong enough tubes -- could the boy have shot the pig just as easily?


----------



## NaturalFork

baumstamm said:


> hey chief, we are at the internet now, so how abt that:
> PROVE ORE SHUT UP
> it is much easyer to do! shoot your hfx over a chrony and its done so easy to prove your words from the world strongest slingshot also same thing with guinnes book page if someone is asking!
> your hfx is the same thing like the cheap trumark stuff same weak heavy pull bands but with airow rest, i´ve olso seen in a video the hfx is a eaven cheaper daisyclone with airowrest and railthing. so why should i come to usa to prove what everyone who is familiar with slingshots can see. i´m pretty shure u can realy impress some 12 year old boys with your big game stuff, but serious hunter ore slingshooters? of corse in the history channel.
> but i hope the$1000.00 shoot was going to be held at the E.C.S.T. there are much better shooters then me. there u will find serious opponents and people proven 1000 times that they know from what they speak. just my 2 cent


Why these attacks? You guys can cut slingshots out of plywood all day long and put flatbands on them all you like. Has anyone ever criticized you for doing so? AJ has done nothing illegal. Talking trash about good products is juvenile. Let me shoot you with the heavy pull tubes and then I dare you to call them weak.


----------



## Jaybird

Chief seems to me you are saying your slingshots can't compete with homemade slingshots or hand made cottage industry slingshots.Chief everyone is interested in your Guiness record.What page is it on in the 2010 book??


----------



## ZDP-189

Chief AJ said:


> Here's the Big Hunting & Fishing Wooden Slingshot that Jay built for Chief AJ. Real wood that shoots "over the top". Super wide powerful FLAT bands with two special wooden beads or wooden balls on a wire that hold a hunting arrow or fishing arrow in place and then rotate while arrow is going out of slingshot.
> 
> By drilling a 5/16" hole near the bottom of the wood handle the Chief was able to mount an Bowfishing reel. This prototype is sure Chief size and has been used to shoot fish and big game. Thanks Jay, this is a Man's slingshot.


How is the Chief enjoying the flatbands?

Kudos to the Jaybird, BTW, that's just fabulous and I love the arrow rest. BTW, is the HFX arrow rest available as a standalone accessory?


----------



## dgui

Theres just something wrong with this whole topic. A slingshot is not for hunting large game there is nothing clean kill about it. A modern compound bow is the limit for something humane, if, you just have to kill something. Firearms have their place and so do slingshots. I frankly dont give a good squat who is better at what or who thinks they have the better equipment. Character counts with sportsmanship and to cheapen the sport of slingshot shooting is scraping the bottom. So get a grip put your thousand back in your pocket and have some fun with your slingshots.


----------



## Chief AJ

dgui said:


> Theres just something wrong with this whole topic. A slingshot is not for hunting large game there is nothing clean kill about it. A modern compound bow is the limit for something humane, if, you just have to kill something. Firearms have their place and so do slingshots. I frankly dont give a good squat who is better at what or who thinks they have the better equipment. Character counts with sportsmanship and to cheapen the sport of slingshot shooting is scraping the bottom. So get a grip put your thousand back in your pocket and have some .


Chief AJ really likes to shoot wooden slingshot and flat bands








Gary "Flatband" Miller built hundreds of wooden slingshots and flatband sets for The Chief

















Chief AJ shot these thousands of times at flying targets. http://www.chiefaj.com


----------



## Rayshot

Aside of any challenges, I enjoy watching people who are excellent at there, sport, craft, art, etc. I have enjoyed the various videos of slingshot shooting of accuracy I am not at. Very impressive.

The more great shooters at Alverton the better. I learned a few things watching others shoot, their methods etc.

I agree though, I am very much for humility and an upbuilding spirit. This is what drew me and keeps me on this forum. A surprisingly good and supportive bunch here!!

I think some good words to identify the spirit shown here are, supportive, inspiring, familial, positive, enjoyable ..... And an attitude to keep it positive.


----------



## NaturalFork

Rayshot said:


> Aside of any challenges, I enjoy watching people who are excellent at there, sport, craft, art, etc. I have enjoyed the various videos of slingshot shooting of accuracy I am not at. Very impressive.
> 
> The more great shooters at Alverton the better. I learned a few things watching others shoot, their methods etc.
> 
> I agree though, I am very much for humility and an upbuilding spirit. This is what drew me and keeps me on this forum. A surprisingly good and supportive bunch here!!
> 
> I think some good words to identify the spirit shown here are, supportive, inspiring, familial, positive, enjoyable ..... And an attitude to keep it positive.


Amen


----------



## baumstamm

RecurveMaster said:


> hey chief, we are at the internet now, so how abt that:
> PROVE ORE SHUT UP
> it is much easyer to do! shoot your hfx over a chrony and its done so easy to prove your words from the world strongest slingshot also same thing with guinnes book page if someone is asking!
> your hfx is the same thing like the cheap trumark stuff same weak heavy pull bands but with airow rest, i´ve olso seen in a video the hfx is a eaven cheaper daisyclone with airowrest and railthing. so why should i come to usa to prove what everyone who is familiar with slingshots can see. i´m pretty shure u can realy impress some 12 year old boys with your big game stuff, but serious hunter ore slingshooters? of corse in the history channel.
> but i hope the$1000.00 shoot was going to be held at the E.C.S.T. there are much better shooters then me. there u will find serious opponents and people proven 1000 times that they know from what they speak. just my 2 cent


Why these attacks? You guys can cut slingshots out of plywood all day long and put flatbands on them all you like. Has anyone ever criticized you for doing so? AJ has done nothing illegal. Talking trash about good products is juvenile. Let me shoot you with the heavy pull tubes and then I dare you to call them weak.
[/quote]

i don´t want to attack and i also didn´t want talking juvenile trash abt good products. with the product it self, i´ve no problem. i also have no problem if someone is advertising and promoting his products, but sometimes if i don´t understand something i ask questions. this is my way to understand things better.
so, i´ve asked him how it can be the strongest slingshot? the answer was, he challenged me to come to usa to make a shootout. if it is a serious thing, it is easy to shoot over a chrony and tell us how fast and what amo. so i feel fooled. he is asking other forum member "*computer chair jockey" and "**It is e-z to sit in a computer chair and say: SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSaunders " *but he isn´t able to tell us a few serious facts like the fps ore the side of the guinnesbook record, this is why i feel fooled.
i think there is a difference to make serious promotion ore try to fool people. you are right when saying aj has done nothing illegal. if i´m saying my slingshot is made from plywood, u can beleave me it is plywood! if u don´t beleave me it is plywood, i can show it to u without a 1000$ chelange and without traveling around the half world. this is one of the benefits the internet brougt to us! 
recurve master, please don´t understand me wrong, i don´t want to get shot with the heavy pull bands from trumark, but if u compare the trumark bands with flatbands with the same pullwaight u will see what i mean when saying they are weak.
i also don´t think the fhx is a bad produkt no,it isn´t. i realy like the idea of shooting arrows with a slingshot, the price is also ok! but telling it is the world strongest slingshot and it would be made from a solid block of aluminium when it is bent from 6,3mm thin aluminium round wire rots this is something, i don´t know how you would call this? 
but i agree with rayshot:"I think some good words to identify the spirit shown here are, supportive, inspiring, familial, positive, enjoyable ..... And an attitude to keep it positive."


----------



## CB900SS

Did you guys ever find the pig? Usually that should be part of the film if you found it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Rayshot said:


> ... This is what drew me and keeps me on this forum. A surprisingly good and supportive bunch here!! I think some good words to identify the spirit shown here are, supportive, inspiring, familial, positive, enjoyable ..... And an attitude to keep it positive.


Ray this is absolutely true... and really is something worth working to keep!


----------



## bunnybuster

Hi Chief
The HFX is a decent slingshot, being a modified S9.
I hope you accept Jay`s challenge at the next East Coast Tournament. It is only fair to let him use his own slingshot against your mass produced one.
My money is on Jay, no matter what slingshot he uses.
BB


----------



## mr.joel

Chief, I really love the concept of the HFX, but I think you need to improve your product: posts for over-the-top flatbands. Do this one thing and I think you will sell more of them and have a better product. Turn that remodeled S9 around and mount some posts. You could even make the posts removable with set screws so you could shoot tubes if you wanted. This would necessitate being able to reverse the frame however, which I don't think can be done on the current model...I think you should rebuild it. Consider options such as frames with different fork widths also. I am in no way trying to be over critical, I would like to enhance your excellent idea. It really does look like a great survival weapon, just needs some tweaking.


----------



## Jaybird

Just for the record,I didn't challenge the Chief,the Chief challenged the rest of the world and I accepted the challenge.


----------



## NaturalFork

mr.joel said:


> Chief, I really love the concept of the HFX, but I think you need to improve your product: posts for over-the-top flatbands. Do this one thing and I think you will sell more of them and have a better product. Turn that remodeled S9 around and mount some posts. You could even make the posts removable with set screws so you could shoot tubes if you wanted. This would necessitate being able to reverse the frame however, which I don't think can be done on the current model...I think you should rebuild it. Consider options such as frames with different fork widths also. I am in no way trying to be over critical, I would like to enhance your excellent idea. It really does look like a great survival weapon, just needs some tweaking.


Just remember that while everyone seems to love flat bands (i like them too). Tubes do have a few advantages over flat bands.


----------



## mr.joel

RecurveMaster said:


> Chief, I really love the concept of the HFX, but I think you need to improve your product: posts for over-the-top flatbands. Do this one thing and I think you will sell more of them and have a better product. Turn that remodeled S9 around and mount some posts. You could even make the posts removable with set screws so you could shoot tubes if you wanted. This would necessitate being able to reverse the frame however, which I don't think can be done on the current model...I think you should rebuild it. Consider options such as frames with different fork widths also. I am in no way trying to be over critical, I would like to enhance your excellent idea. It really does look like a great survival weapon, just needs some tweaking.


Just remember that while everyone seems to love flat bands (i like them too). Tubes do have a few advantages over flat bands.
[/quote]
That's why I suggested removable over the top flatband posts...he could remove them, reverse the forks and go back to tubes. Or, since it is difficult/impossible to reverse and use the features with either bands, he could keep it stationary, build removable posts for tubes as well, use the better ball bearing/cork stopper in the hole whatchamacallit attachment. This would however possibly elevate the posts to the point of crazy using an S9 frame. That is why I suggested rebuilding it. The HFX is very cool, and underrated in the crowd due to aforementioned reasons. I just think it needs a little more R&D to perfect it. I guarantee if heed were taken to what I am saying he would sell more in this camp, at least.


----------



## NaturalFork

mr.joel said:


> Chief, I really love the concept of the HFX, but I think you need to improve your product: posts for over-the-top flatbands. Do this one thing and I think you will sell more of them and have a better product. Turn that remodeled S9 around and mount some posts. You could even make the posts removable with set screws so you could shoot tubes if you wanted. This would necessitate being able to reverse the frame however, which I don't think can be done on the current model...I think you should rebuild it. Consider options such as frames with different fork widths also. I am in no way trying to be over critical, I would like to enhance your excellent idea. It really does look like a great survival weapon, just needs some tweaking.


Just remember that while everyone seems to love flat bands (i like them too). Tubes do have a few advantages over flat bands.
[/quote]
That's why I suggested removable over the top flatband posts...he could remove them, reverse the forks and go back to tubes. Or, since it is difficult/impossible to reverse and use the features with either bands, he could keep it stationary, build removable posts for tubes as well, use the better ball bearing/cork stopper in the hole whatchamacallit attachment. This would however possibly elevate the posts to the point of crazy using an S9 frame. That is why I suggested rebuilding it. The HFX is very cool, and underrated in the crowd due to aforementioned reasons. I just think it needs a little more R&D to perfect it. I guarantee if heed were taken to what I am saying he would sell more in this camp, at least.
[/quote]

I bought the quick point model of his. I would buy more if he had flat band attachments.


----------



## mr.joel

I don't particularly like the wire post attachment on tubes either. He likes the wire frame and understand this is to give better sight picture, and that makes sense. But interchangeable posts would add more versatility to a product that features versatility as a selling point. I really love the collapsible arrow idea, by the way.


----------



## NaturalFork

mr.joel said:


> I don't particularly like the wire post attachment on tubes either. He likes the wire frame and understand this is to give better sight picture, and that makes sense. But interchangeable posts would add more versatility to a product that features versatility as a selling point. I really love the collapsible arrow idea, by the way.


I agree with the aiming thing. Which is why I shoot more accurate with my trumarks as opposed to my saunders. I have been doing very well with my cougar aiming with the "Ear". I cannot wait to try out my Chief AJ quickpoint.


----------



## christopher

I'm confused. That's not real hard as I'm a simple man. Is the challenge about the slingshot or the shooter? And why does Chief AJ refer to himself in third person?

It doesn't sound like a contest been equipment, more like a contest between shooter skills. In which case this is just a skins game. Lay down $1K and see who hits the most targets. I bet equipment comes into play some, but not a lot. More like the shooter's skills.

Comparing equipment, the HFX has some neat points. But listing off animal kills is not in favor for the slingshot, it's just in favor that the bands are strong enough to pierce an animal. I believe Joerg has show to crush pig bone. I guess that makes his "W" #1. Put the same bands on a Chinese made one, and the same results can happen. It's nice you can attach a fishing reel or light, but the attachment is weird. And expensive for that flashlight. I would have gone with a RIS rail to allow greater mount options. The inability to use flat bands and a single way to mount tubes. Eh, nothing to write home about. I have more band mounting options on my communist made Chinese model. Which is sad to say as I live next to Dallas Texas where the HFX is made, and I still bought a Chinese model because it offered greater freedom in band configuration.

I still think the HFX is is onto something, by allowing some nice features like the flip up arrow rest and direct attachments. It just needs more R&D to ripen and mature. How about replaceable forks for different bands? RIS mounting system? Attachable wrist brace? A customizable slingshot where a shooter can pick and choose the accessory to fit their needs is better than a catch all design. Plus it makes more money.

P.S. I watched Top Shot, that was cool to see Chief AJ and slingshots. Of course those "professionals" were some of the weakest slingshot shooters I've ever seen. Maybe the camera angle gave a wrong impression and I hope that's the case, but those guys in my opinion looked like they were point blank to the size of the targets they were shooting. I think Chief AJ should have told the producers to back them up another 25 feet and first to hit all their targets wins.


----------



## mr.joel

I agree, it's about rubber more than anything. The swapable posts is really something I think is needed, and reverse the side they are facing so you don't lose band-able space. Changeable forks would be killer too, I also agree. How about camouflage? This IS a hunting slingshot above all, is it not? How about a bayonet mount...handy for your bear hunt!


----------



## NaturalFork

I was actually in the process of creating an attachment for the S9 to allow flats.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here is one way of doing that. -- Tex


----------



## Jaybird

I believe the Chief mentioned about hunting in primitive weapons seasons with a slingshot.A slingshot is not a primitive weapon.Mr.Goodyear valcanized rubber around 1844.A sling is a primitive weapon.It is a lot differant than a slingshot.


----------



## mr.joel

RecurveMaster said:


> I was actually in the process of creating an attachment for the S9 to allow flats.


One way would be to use a bit of steel for a post, similar say to a Saunders in size and mounting. A rounded rectangular bit with a deep groove near the front instead of cams with holes tapped on opposing sides of the posts, say 2 on each side. A product called Loctite might aid in retention of the screws to the posts.


----------



## NaturalFork

mr.joel said:


> I was actually in the process of creating an attachment for the S9 to allow flats.


One way would be to use a bit of steel for a post, similar say to a Saunders in size and mounting. A rounded rectangular bit with a deep groove near the front instead of cams with holes tapped on opposing sides of the posts, say 2 on each side. A product called Loctite might aid in retention of the screws to the posts.
[/quote]

My idea is pretty similar.


----------



## pelleteer

Chief, in your first post you seem to be touting the versatility of his HFX. It can shoot ball, it can shoot arrows, and it can even be hooked up for fishing. Therefore, you have one sort of modular system with which you can plink cans in the backyard, hunt small game and birds, hunt larger game, and catch fish. I can't argue with that, and I think you have done a great job of proving the HFX quite capable in all these areas.

What I'm not quite clear on is the nature of the "challenge" being discussed in this thread.

The problem I see with the challenge is that you seem to be asking people to prove that there's another commercially available slingshot that can match the versatility of the HFX, and I don't see how that can happen, since I don't know of any other makers offering the same features as your HFX. On the other hand, if the challenge is open to _any_ slingshot, then it wouldn't be too tough for somebody to make a one-off custom slingshot that could rival the HFX, but that would be pointless, as it wouldn't be readily available to the shooting public on a mass production scale at a reasonable price like yours are.









Of course, I could be misreading your intent, but I think you can see where some of the confusion is coming from.


----------



## Jaybird

Here is the Chiefs original challenge.you can find it back in the beginning of this thread.
Quote... "Chief AJ stands ready to shoot with anyone to prove the HFX and the Chief is putting up $1000.00 and if you think you can out shoot a HFX bring your thousand bucks and lose it."


----------



## bunnybuster

It will be interesting to see where this goes.
Will Chief Aj carry through with the challenge? If so, will Jaybird come out as the winner? You Betcha!
BB


----------



## pelleteer

bunnybuster said:


> It will be interesting to see where this goes.


I've got my tub of popcorn ready!


----------



## Trent

This thread started off as a good discussion and I would like to see the match on TV, if I could get that channel, which I can't do here. I would like to be able to buy an HFX to shoot.


----------



## haertig

How do you compare slingshots? If the measure is accuracy, isn't that 99% the shooter (maybe some small contribution by the slingshot itself - depending if there are protrusions that help, or hinder, aiming). If the measure is power, isn't that 100% the bands? If the measure is durability/robustness, probably everything qualifies as at least "good" these days (except the zinc alloy imitations I've read about). If the measure is versatility, I can understand that thinking to some extent. A slingshot that can handle flat bands, tubular bands, looped bands (like the dankung style), etc. does have some appeal. However my personal preference would be to have several single-purpose slingshots rather than one multi-function one that is cumbersome to fiddle with. The "Jack of all trades, master of none" syndrome. If the issue is ergonomics, I can understand that thinking also. It has to fit your hand and be relatively comfortable to use. But this is a highly subjective thing that depends on very individual preferences. You wouldn't be comparing slingshots, you'd be comparing different individuals tastes when talking about ergonomics.

So unless a slingshot has some glaringly obvious showstopper defect, aren't the forks just about the least important thing to worry about? (For a normal everyday person, not a competitor.) Just find one that fits your hand, is safe, that you admire at the cosmetic level, that you can afford, and be happy with it. I'm asking this, not stating it. I'm a very new newbie.


----------



## CB900SS

I decided to head over to Cheif AJ's site, and I am quite impressed. Not only is he a Christian, but he's jacked!

Cheif, I can only hope to keep lifting and staying in shape the way you obviously do. Keep it up man, your an inspiration.


----------



## Marbles

MONEY MONEY MONEY!


----------



## bunnybuster

Hi folks

When Jay wins... It will be good. Jay , and Blue Skeen,
are the best shooters I have ever competed with, including,
Chief. Cheif Aj is an excellent shot with a slingshot, but there are others that can shoot just as well. I would like to see gary flatband play also, along with jim harris. 
Com-on Tex...I know you are up to the challenge!
Joerg...bring your prowess with a fork.
Come on Blue! lets play the game.
Sounds to me ...Chief says, winner takes all. 
Count me in!
BB


----------



## Slingbow

Hey guys lets show some proof the slingshots can take BIG GAME. Check out the pictures and the videos.
PROOFS IN THE PUDDING.
JUST CLICK 
Falcon XB ( Xtreme Bowfisher)


----------



## baumstamm

of corse it is possible when done by man who know what to do! but the falcon isn´t made from thin alu rods and the ruber looks like it is 4 real man, not 12 year old kids using colapsing arrows on long distances!


----------



## redcard

Did anyone win the $1000 yet?


----------



## emt964

welp i guess ill start off with introducing myself. names JT and im new here, just recently ordered a HFX and should get it 2maro! ive always been a fan of slingshots (i still have my first one). i found this thread shortly after joining this forum. after reading what everyone had to say i figured i uld show a perspective from one who is very new into the sport and how everything looks to me.

Archery is my thing, has been and always will be. in essence this is very similar to the controvesies faced today in the archery world. should crossbows be considered legal archery equipment, how fast is too fast, should there be a seperate season for traditional archery equipment. and everyone is entitled to thier own opinions. the hfx has sparked a deep interest into slingshots for me personally and several of my other friends, so one can look at it like that. a new way to introduce persons into the sport! as far as hunting goes, most people i know of would never consider using a slingshot, not saying the slingshot isnt an effective weapon, just that most uld still take thier guns or bows. when i get my hfx me and my local archery pro are goin to put it thru the ringer. chrono, penetration all that will be tested. but all just for fun. add some spice to 3d shoots!









Most of what i have read has seemed like indivuals argueing over change. technology happens plain and simple, much like in archery. i personally beleive that all new compound bows are not bows, shooting mechanics are alot different than that of traditional equipment. but when i see more children and woman getting into the sport? you cant help but to smile!

so instead of making bets on who is the best, or whether it is or not a slingshot. just take pleasure in knowing that because of items such as the HFX, that more and more people will come to appreciate the absolute fun and joy that can be had from a little forked piece of wood known as a slingshot. i know that i will enjoy it and im glad ive been able to rediscover it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Just in case you want to tey flat bands sometime, it is easy to put them on a HFX like this. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## emt964

jim harris was telling me bout flat bands, when i get the extra change im gonna to purchase one of his slingshots. im really interested to see the difference the two!

ive been amazed at all the different styles there are. i wish i had got into slings alot earlier!


----------



## dragonmaster

Well I'm still waighten to see if the chief show's at ECST.


----------



## philly

Whole thing sounds like a big infomercial to me.
Philly


----------



## Peresh

Cheif AJ,

I still have NOT found one video of you shooting big game. The videos I saw were of you preparing to shooting and staking a deer, then all of a sudden you come upon a dead deer. I would like to actual footage of a shot taken from your slingshot and hitting a deer or a hog. Can you please send me a link ?

Peresh.


----------



## Gwilym

I have definitely seen one with a hog kill but I thinbk something bigger than a slingshot is needed. 
Here it is 



The slingshot and pig are not in the same shot but i believe the video


----------



## Nico

I dont know how I missed this thread!

I respect what Chief AJ has accomplished and yes his slingshot was made "versatile" But without the fine trimmings a lot of this projectile versatility has always existed in the basic slingshot design. Its all about the creativity and adaptability of the user/shooter.

As for the versatility of a slingshot, my uncle who carves his own naturals and taught me most of what I know about slingshots uses round solid elastic bands and a stone shooting pouch, yet has also been able with this old style set up to not only take small game but arrow fish for large Wachinango and large Carp as well, he was talking about these things in the 80s when I was a pre-teen youngster.

As for taking big game with a slingshot proper I know only one man who did take a deer without using arrows and he had to humanely finish the deer with a knife. Yet with his large tubes and 45 cal sabot he was able to crack the deer's skull mortally wounding it before quickly finishing with his knife. That man is our very own Frogman but he knows better what he did and even he believes its not wise to persue such large game with a slingshot in these instances.

This has been an interesting thread..

Chief I wouldnt want to get in a shooting competition with Jaybird but may the best man win..

Nico


----------



## ERdept

NaturalFork said:


> The way to judge a slingshot is what can be done with it and what the slingshot has done. The HFX made in Dallas, TX shoots balls, rocks, marbles great and arrows. The HFX has taken Feral hogs, Fish over 200#, deer, turkey, pheasnats and much more. There you have it, what can be done and what has been done. Many Video clips of the HFX in action at http://www.newnsa.org If you can only shoot parger targets with just cential ball what good it the slingshot.???
> Chief AJ stands ready to shoot with anyone to prove the HFX and the Chief is putting up $1000.00 and if you think you can out shoot a HFX bring your thousand bucks and lose it.


You can take a deer with a slingshot!?
[/quote]

Yeah, it's been done. Need bush skills, up close and personal, but it's been done. As a bow hunt. Shoot, wait 30 min, track the blood trail. Dead deer.


----------



## plinky pete

ive never heard of the cheif or his slingshots or achivements untill i clicked on this topic

it seems to me he is on here hocking his wares and linking to his own site an awfull lot, he doesn't have vendor status (nor site supporter status for that matter)

on first impressions (from the pictures) the hfx slingshot don't look that great, just another merch slingshot but with an arrow rest

pocket predators shoot arrows as do A+'s (if you get the attachment)

if i were a mod on here i would have deleted this topic as soon as it became a blatant unpaid advert

never trust a man who refers to himself in the third person








pp


----------



## Guest

Chief AJ I have the Quick point and I love it! I rigged it up with my own flashlight and bands. Thank you for all you do! Ps some(chicken necks) are put off by your confidence but don't change a thing! If anything turn it up a notch!!


----------



## haertig

This has got to be the silliest thread I've ever read on these forums. There is no "best" slingshot. It is all just personal preference (excluding the obviously inferior slingshots that can be dangerous- zinc alloy, etc.)

Personally, the thought of shooting a slingshot at a 200 lb carp never crossed my mind. Kind of a " _Hey y'all, watch THIS!!!_ " thing to do. How are these stunts a measure of anything? They say more about the mentation of the shooter than about the capabilities of the slingshot


----------



## dgui

There is something not right with shooting an animal and not killing it outright. Even a head shot can end up being a shot to the eye or jaw causing great suffering for it to just suffer and die a slow miserable death and for what purpose. Get a Rifle. Better than that if your hungry go see what the Colonel has at Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## JoergS

This thread was almost forgotten, somebody obviously brought it back from the dead...

Sometimes it is better to let things rest in peace.

I am closing here.


----------

